# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  قصة الامام الحسين من ولادته حتى شهادته

## محمد

قصة الامام الحسين من ولادته حتى شهادته 


الميلاد :

في 3 شعبان سنة 4 هجرية وُلد سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) . 

وقد استبشر رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بولادته ، وانطلق إلى بيت ابنته فاطمة ليبارك لها الوليد . 

أذّن جدّه النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في أذنه اليمنى ، وأقام في أذنه اليسرى ، وسمّاه " حسيناً ". 

وفي اليوم السابع لولادته عقَّ عنه أبوه علي ( عليه السلام ) ، ووزّع لحم عقيقته على الفقراء والمساكين . 

كان سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يحب حفيده الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ، وقد دمعت عيناه حزناً بعد أن أخبره الوحي بما سيجري على الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في المستقبل . 

كان رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يقول : حسين مني وأنا من حسين ، وهو إمام ابن إمام وسيكون من نسله تسعة أئمة آخرهم المهدي ؛ وهو يظهر في آخر الزمان .. يملأ الأرض قسطاً وعدلاً بعد أن تُملأ ظلماً وجوراً . 

في عهد أبيه : 


قضى الحسين ستة أعوام في أحضان جدّه النبي ، تعلّم فيها الكثير من أخلاق جده و أدبه العظيم . 

و عندما توفَّي النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أمضى 30 سنة من عمره الشريف في عهد أبيه " علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام ) " و تألم لمحنته ، فوقف إلى جانبه . 

عندما تولّى سيدنا علي ( عليه السلام ) مسؤولية الخلافة كان الحسين ( عليه السلام ) جندياً مضحياً يقاتل من أجل تثبيت راية الحق . شارك في معارك " الجمل " و "صفين " و " النهروان " . 

وعندما استشهد سيدنا علي ( عليه السلام ) بايع الحسين ( عليه السلام ) أخاه الحسن ( عليه السلام ) بالخلافة ، و وقف إلى جانبه ضد معاوية . 

الإمام في عهد معاوية : 

دسَّ معاوية السم إلى الإمام الحسن ( عليه السلام ) فاستشهد . فتصدى سيدنا الحسين إلى الإمامة ، وكان عمره 46 سنة . 


كان سيدنا الحسين يدرك أن معاوية هو السبب في كل مآسي المسلمين . 

كان معاوية يتظاهر بشعائر الإسلام ولكنه كان يعمل في الخفاء للقضاء على الدين ، وكان يحرص على بقاء أهل الشام في جهل تام بحقائق الإسلام وصحابة الرسول المخلصين ، وكان يبثّ الدعايات المغرضة لتشويه سمعة آل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ، وكان يطارد كل من يعارض سياسته ، فقد قتل كثيراً من أصحاب النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وأصحاب سيدنا علي ( عليه السلام ) ؛ كان في طليعتهم حجر بن عدي رضى الله عنه الذي قتله مع ابنه في " مرج عذراء " خارج دمشق . 

كان معاوية يفكّر ويعمل لتنصيب ابنه يزيد للخلافة ، مع علمه بأخلاق يزيد ؛ وكان شابّاً يسخر من الدين وأهله . . يشرب الخمر ويقضي أكثر وقته يلعب مع القرود . 

حذّر سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) معاوية من خطورة ما يفعله ، ولكن معاوية لم يصغ إلى أحد ، وأعلن نيّته في بيعة يزيد ، ثم أخذ له البيعة بالقوّة ، وأجبر الناس على ذلك . 

مع يزيد : 

مات معاوية وجاء إلى الحكم ابنه يزيد ، وكان أول ما قام به هو أن بعث برسالة إلى " الوليد " حاكم المدينة المنوّرة وأمره أن يأخذ البيعة من سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) بالقوة . 

استدعى الوليدُ (حاكم المدينة ) سيدَنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) وعرض عليه أمر يزيد . 

كان سيدنا الحسين يدرك أن يزيد يريد من وراء ذلك أن يقول إن الحسين وهو ابن رسول الله قد بايع ، ومعنى هذا أن خلافته شرعية ؛ لذلك رفض الإمام ( عليه السلام) بيعة يزيد ، ذلك الرجل الفاسق الذي يشرب الخمر ولا يحكم بما انزل الله . 

هدد الوليد سيدنا الحسين بالقتل إذا هو رفض بيعة يزيد ؛ غير أن الإمام ( عليه السلام ) لا يفكر في شيء سوى مصلحة الإسلام حتى لو كان في ذلك قتله . 

الكوفة تستنجد بالإمام : 

كان المسلمون يتململون من ظلم معاوية وكانوا يتمنون أن تعود حكومة علي بن أبي طالب . . حكومة العدل الإسلامي . 

وعندما سمع أهل الكوفة أن الإمام الحسين قد رفض البيعة ليزيد ، بعثوا برسائلهم إلى الإمام يطلبون منه القدوم إلى الكوفة و إنقاذهم من الظلم والجور . 

وصل عدد الرسائل التي تسلّمها الإمام الحسين اثني عشر ألف رسالة كلّها كانت تقول : اقدم يا بن رسول الله ، فليس لنا أمام غيرك . 

سفير الحسين : 


أرسل الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ابن عمه " مسلم بن عقيل " سفيراً إلى الكوفة ، و سلّمه رسالة إلى أهل الكوفة جاء فيها : 

أما بعد فقد أتتني كتبكم وفهمت ما ذكرتم من محبتكم لقدومي عليكم ، وقد بعثت إليكم أخي وابن عمي وثقتي من أهل بيتي مسلم بن عقيل . 

استُقبل مسلم بن عقيل استقبالاً حاراً ، والتف حوله الناس يبايعون الإمام الحسين. 

وبلغ عدد الذين بايعوا أكثر من ثمانية عشر ألفاً . 

عندما كتب مسلم بن عقيل رسالة إلى سيدنا الحسين يخبره فيها اجتماع أهل الكوفة على نصرة الحق ورفض البيعة ليزيد ، ويطلب من الإمام القدوم في أول فرصة . 

مصرع مسلم : 


هدف الحسين : 

أعلن سيدنا الحسين رفضه البيعة ليزيد ، لأن يزيد لا يليق بالخلافة ، فهو رجل فاسق يشرب الخمر ويحلّل الحرام ويحرّم الحلال . 

لذلك قال سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في وصيته لأخيه محمد بن الحنفية : إني لم أخرج مفسداً ولا ظالماً ، وإنما خرجت لطلب الإصلاح في أمّة جدّي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أريد أن آمر بالمعروف وأنهى عن المنكر وأسير بسيرة جدّي وأبي علي بن أبي طالب ( عليهم السلام ) . 

كان سيدنا الحسين يعرف أنه سيُقتل في الصحراء مع أصحابه وأهل بيته ، ولكنه أراد أن يوقظ المسلمين من نومهم ليعرفوا حقيقة معاوية وابنه يزيد ، وأنهم يفعلون كل شيء من أجل البقاء في الحكم حتى لو قَتلوا سبط النبي ، وأخذوا حرمه سبايا . 

الحسين يوم عاشوراء : 


قطع جيش يزيد الطريق على قافلة الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ، في مكان يدعى كربلاء قرب نهر الفرات ، ومنعوا الماء عن الأطفال والنساء . 

وفي يوم 10 محرّم وكان الحرّ شديداً ، وعظ سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) الناس وحذّرهم من عاقبة عملهم : 

أيها الناس انسبوني من أنا ، ثم ارجعوا إلى أنفسكم وعاتبوها وانظروا هل يحلّ لكم قتلي وانتهاك حرمتي . . ألست أنا ابن بنت نبيكم وابن وصيه وابن عمه وأول المؤمنين بالله والمصدق لرسوله . 

أو ليس حمزة سيد الشهداء عم أبي ؟! 

أو ليس جعفر الطيّار عمّي ؟ ! 

أو لم يبلغكم قول رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لي ولأخي : هذان سيدا شباب أهل الجنّة ؟!. 


كان أهل الكوفة يعرفون جيداً ، ولكن الشيطان قد غرّهم ، ففضّلوا حياة الذلّ مع " يزيد " و" ابن زياد " وتركوا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) وحيداً . 

قالوا لسيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) : 

بايع يزيد كما بايعناه نحن . 

أجاب الحسين ( عليه السلام ) : لا والله لا أعطيهم بيدي إعطاء الذليل ولا أفرُّ فرار العبيد . 

أصدر " عمر بن سعد " قائد جيش " يزيد " أمره بالهجوم على معسكر الحسين (عليه السلام ) ، وحدثت معركة ضارية سقط فيها خمسون شهيداً ، وبقي مع الإمام عدد قليل من أصحابه و أهل بيته ، فكانوا يتقدمون إلى الموت الواحد تلو الآخر بشجاعة وبسالة دون أي إحساس بالخوف ، وكانوا يعتقدون انهم سوف يستشهدون في سبيل الله ويذهبون إلى الجنّة . 

استشهد جميع أصحابه وأهل بيته وبقي سيدنا الحسين وحيداً ، فودّع عياله وأمرهم بالصبر والتحمل في سبيل الله ، ثم ركب جواده وتقدم يقاتل آلاف الجنود لوحده ، حتى سقط شهيداً فوق الرمال . 


لم يكتف " ابن زياد " بقتل سيدنا الحسين بل أمر بعض الفرسان الذين باعوا ضمائرهم بأن يدوسوا على صدره ، فانبرت عشرة خيول وراحت تمزّق صدر الحسين بحوافرها . 

بعدها أمر " ابن سعد " بإضرام النار في خيام الحسين بعد أن نهبوها وأخذوا الأطفال والنساء سبايا إلى الكوفة وكانت فيهم زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ، وزين العابدين ابن الإمام الحسين ( عليهم السلام ) . 

تقدمت زينب بشجاعة إلى جثمان أخيها الحسين . وضعت يديها تحت الجسد الطاهر ورفعت رأسها إلى السماء ، وقالت بخشوع : 

- الهي تقبّل منّا هذا القربان . 

لماذا نتذكر الحسين ؟ 


قدّم سيدنا الحسين كل ما يملك من اجل عزّة الإسلام والمسلمين . . قدّم أطفاله ونساءه وأصحابه ثم قدّم نفسه في سبيل الله . 

علّم سيدنا الحسين الناس الثورة ضد الظلم والفساد ، وقضى آخر أيام حياته يقرأ القرآن ويصلي لله . 

حتى في وسط المعركة طلب من أعدائه إيقاف القتال لأداء الصلاة . 

وصلّى الحسين بأصحابه وكانت السهام تنهمر عليهم كالمطر . 

كانت ثورة سيدنا الحسين من اجل الإسلام وفي سبيل الله ؛ لهذا فإن المسلمين يذكرون الإمام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) دائماً . . يذكرون بحزن يوم عاشوراء تلك المذبحة الفظيعة التي ارتكبها الأمويون وقتلوا فيها سبط النبي وخيرة المسلمين . 

عاش سيدنا الحسين 57 سنة قضاها في عمل الخير وخدمة الناس . 


وحجّ بيت الله الحرام ماشياً مرّات عديدة . 

مرّ سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ذات يوم بمساكين قد فرشوا كساء لهم و وضعوا عليه كسراً من الخبز ، فقالوا له : 

هلمّ يابن رسول الله . 

فجلس معهم يأكل ، ثم تلا قوله تعالى : {إن الله لا يحبّ المستكبرين }، وقال لهم: 

- قد أجبت دعوتكم فأجيبوا دعوتي . 

قالوا : نعم يابن رسول الله 

فذهبوا معه إلى منزله فأكرمهم . 

وعندما أراد الإمام زين العابدين دفْنَ أبيه ، سأله الناس وهم ينظرون إلى آثارٍ تشبه الجروح القديمة في ظهره ، فقال زين العابدين ( عليه السلام ) : 

- هذا مما كان ينقل الجراب على ظهره إلى منازل الأرامل واليتامى والمساكين . 

يوم عاشوراء :


هو يوم العاشر من المحرّم ، وكان يوماً عادياً لا يحتفل به أحد ، وعندما استشهد سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) في هذا اليوم سنة 61 للهجرة اصبح مناسبة كبرى يحتفل بها المسلون في كل مكان ، ويجلسون للعزاء والبكاء على شهداء كربلاء . 

وكانت كربلاء صحراء لا يسكنها أحد ، فأصبحت – بمرور الأيام – مدينة كبيرة ومركزاً من مراكز العلم والدين . 

في مصر أعلن " الفاطميون " يوم عاشوراء عزاءً عاماً تتعطل فيه الأسواق ، حيث يجتمع الناس عند مرقد السيدة زينب للبكاء و ذكر مصيبة كربلاء . 

وفي إيران أمر " مُعزّ الدولة الديلمي " بإعلان يوم عاشوراء عطلة رسمية في البلاد . 

وهكذا أصبح المسلمون يحتفلون في يوم عاشوراء في مصر وإيران والعراق والهند وغيرها من البلدان الإسلامية . 


وما تزال ذكرى " عاشوراء تتجدد عاماً بعد عام . 

وفي إيران استلهم الشعب تضحيات سيدنا الحسين ( عليه السلام ) وقام بثورة كبرى أطاحت بالنظام الفاسد و أقامت النظام الإسلامي . 

من المنتصر ! 

يتصور البعض أن سيدنا الحسين قد مني بهزيمة أمام جيش يزيد بن معاوية ، ولكن عندما ندقّق في صفحات التاريخ سنشاهد أن سيدنا الحسين هو الذي انتصر على أعدائه . 

إن المبادئ التي قُتل من اجلها الحسين ما تزال باقية حيّة في قلوب الناس .فأين يزيد الآن ، و أين ابن زياد ، بل أين معاوية نفسه . لقد ذهبوا جميعاً ولم يبق لهم من ذكر . و إذا ذكرهم أحد فإنّه يذكرهم للّعنة فقط . 


لقد أراد المجرمون القضاء على سيدنا الحسين ، ولكن الله أراد له الخلود في الدنيا والآخرة ؛ وأصبح نصيب أعدائه اللعنة في الدنيا . . . والنار في الآخرة . 

وأصبحت كربلاء رمزاً للثورة والحرّية وانتصار الدم على السيف . 

من كلماته المضيئة : 

لا أرى الموت إلاّ سعادة والحياة مع الظالمين إلاّ برما . 



الناس عبيد الدنيا والدين لعِق على ألسنتهم يحوطونه ما درّت معايشهم ، فإذا مُحّصوا بالبلاء قلّ الديّانون . 


هوية الإمام : 

الاسم : الحسين . 

اللقب : سيد الشهداء . 

الكنية : أبو عبد الله . 

اسم الأب : علي ( عليه السلام ) . 

اسم الأم : فاطمة ( عليها السلام ) . 

اسم الجد : محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) . 

تاريخ الولادة : 3 شعبان سنة 4 هجرية . 

مدة الإمامة : عشرة أعوام . 

العمر : 57 سنة . 

تاريخ شهادته : 10 محرم سنة 61 هجرية . 

محل الدفن : كربلاء







منقول 

نسالك الدعاء

----------


## نور الشمس

جزاك الله خيرا يااخوووى محمد

وعظم الله اجوركم باستشهاد الحسين عليه السلام

يعطيك العافيه

----------

